

Netflix: The One Mistake That Might Haunt Them Forever - npguy
http://statspotting.com/2013/01/the-one-mistake-that-might-haunt-netflix-forever/

======
dromidas
Not likely. Amazon and Apple provides a lot more content than just TV/movies.
Netflix does not.

Netflix does one thing and it does it extremely well. The Amazon prime
tv/movies web interface is a complete and utter nightmare to use that I only
ever go to for the tiny offchance that Amazon has something that I can't find
on Netflix.

I would have no use at all for a Netflix branded tablet or anything like that.

